# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #163 Never, from Sympathy with the Unfortunate, involve Yourself in his Fat

## Admin

Aphorism #163 Never, from Sympathy with the Unfortunate, involve Yourself in his Fat

One man's misfortune is another man's luck,for one cannot be lucky without many being unlucky. It is a peculiarity of the unfortunate to arouse people's goodwill who desire to compensate them for the blows of fortune with their useless favour, and it happens that one who was abhorred by all in prosperity is adored by all in adversity. Vengeance on the wing is exchanged for compassion afoot. Yet Âtis to be noticed how fate shuffles the cards. There are men who always consort with the unlucky, and he that yesterday flew high and happy stands to-day miserable at their side. That argues nobility of soul, but not worldly wisdom. 


More...

----------

